# Mock the Week



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2010)

Does anyone else here like watching it often?

I'm watching it on Dave now, so it's in my head at the moment. It's either on Dave or BBC Two, and I love watching it.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 13, 2010)

its a great show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i just watch it on my Wii


----------



## luke_c (May 13, 2010)

Yep, just how Dave is my favorite channel, Mock the Week is one of my favorite comedy shows.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 13, 2010)

Russel Howards good news another good one


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2010)

I love watching Dave late at night, especially at weekends when they're playing Mock the Week and other stuff for hours. I enjoyed Frankie Boyle back when he was still there, and I quite like Russel Howard and Hugh Dennis too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Newsreel and Between the Lines I think are two of my favourite games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And then there's always the quickfire rounds at the end, they often make me laugh.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 13, 2010)

haha this is funny stuff


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2010)

I'm left handed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Emoticon is right handed, by the looks of it)

Russel is a funny guy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and remove everything in the tag up to the code after v=.


----------



## Hadrian (May 13, 2010)

A good show, hard to believe its in its done 8 series though.  Russell Howards Good News is funny too.

Prefer Qi for my panel shows.


----------



## Thoob (May 13, 2010)

It's not been the same since Frankie Boyle left.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

You're watching it on... Dave?


----------



## Gore (May 14, 2010)

I like it, I don't understand some of the humor because I live in the U.S. but it is still entertaining.


----------



## Destructobot (May 14, 2010)

Mock the Week is one of my favorite shows ever, despite the fact that I can only watch it on the interweb. Very few other shows have ever been that funny that consistently.


Edit: I haven't seen any of the latest series yet. That sucks that Frankie Boyle left, he was the funniest guy on the show. The other regulars are all pretty damn good too, though.


----------



## ConJ (May 14, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Does anyone else here like watching it often?
> 
> I'm watching it on Dave now, so it's in my head at the moment. It's either on Dave or BBC Two, and I love watching it.



Me too. One of my favourite shows. Frankie Boyle never fails to crack me up.


----------



## Little (May 14, 2010)

Love it when its new and current.... but watching re-runs on dave?!? screw that =D


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 14, 2010)

Any Mock the Week is good Mock the Week.


----------

